# Another Compatibility Question: Ultegra 10 Shifters and 9spd Derailleur



## Takashi

As the title states, if I am using a standard Ultegra 9spd drivetrain (double), will the new Ultegra 10spd Shifters work?

Thanks,
greg


----------



## TurboTurtle

Takashi said:


> As the title states, if I am using a standard Ultegra 9spd drivetrain (double), will the new Ultegra 10spd Shifters work?
> 
> Thanks,
> greg


With a 10-speed cassette and chain, yes. - TF


----------



## Takashi

Actually, different and more specific question now...

Will a new Ultegra 10 speed rear derailleur with short cage work with the Ultegra 9spd shifters/cassette/double?

Thanks,
greg


----------



## TurboTurtle

Takashi said:


> Actually, different and more specific question now...
> 
> Will a new Ultegra 10 speed rear derailleur with short cage work with the Ultegra 9spd shifters/cassette/double?
> 
> Thanks,
> greg


Yes, a 9 or 10-speed Ultegra short cage RD will work with any Shimano 9 or 10-speed double. - TF


----------



## Takashi

TurboTurtle said:


> With a 10-speed cassette and chain, yes. - TF


Okay, okay, so PLEASE bear with me... 

We're saying that if I have a little older bike with full 9spd Ultegra Double (6510) drivetrain, and the shifters break, I would have to purchase the 6510 (or 105) nine speed shifters. The new 6600 shifters will NOT WORK?

Thanks for your patience!
greg


----------



## Dave Hickey

Takashi said:


> Okay, okay, so PLEASE bear with me...
> 
> We're saying that if I have a little older bike with full 9spd Ultegra Double (6510) drivetrain, and the shifters break, I would have to purchase the 6510 (or 105) nine speed shifters. The new 6600 shifters will NOT WORK?
> 
> Thanks for your patience!
> greg


Greg, I've run 10 speed Dura Ace shifters shift 9 speed when you attach the rear derailleur cable in the alternate "b" postion. 9 speed shifters will shift 8 speed using the same method. Shimano designs their shifters to be backwards compatible. I haven't done this with Ultegra but it makes no sense they they wouldn't work with 9(if the cable is attached in the "b" position). 
I used this method many times(with Dura Ace) and it works perfectly..

When talking about Shimano compatability, remember these tips

With the exception of pre-97 Dura Ace, all Shimano derailleurs have the same geometry. That means that *any* Shimano rear derailleur will shift 8,9, or 10 speeds just fine.

Shimano shifters are backwards compatible by 1 speed. In other words, 10 speed shifters will shift 9 or 10 speeds. 9 speed shifters will shift 8 or 9 speed. To get backwards compatability, use the "b" cable attachment

The only exception to this rule is 7400(pre-97) series Dura Ace. The 7400 series rear derailleurs have a different geometry than other Shimano rear derailleurs so they move a different amount per click than other Shimano derailleurs.

The Shimano marketing department doesn't go to great lengths to make this public knowledge because they want to sell new components

I realize this is a long reply to your original question but the 10 speed Ultegra shifters should shift 9 speed just fine if you use the alternate "b" routing. That being said, if you buy the 10 speed shifters, why not buy the 10 speed cassette and chain and run 10 speed? All your other components will work with 10 speed....

Please check out this link for more info

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/dura-ace.html



1


----------



## Takashi

Dave, thank you for the extensive reply, that is more than helpful! This is a big help in deciding which shifters to get.... I've found that the new 6600 shifters are much more comfortable than the older 6510's. And since I can get new ones for about $10 more than the 6510's I'll probably do that. Then if I do decide to upgrade to ten speed, I'll already have the shifters to do it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Takashi

Dave Hickey said:


> I realize this is a long reply to your original question but the 10 speed Ultegra shifters should shift 9 speed just fine if you use the alternate "b" routing. That being said, if you buy the 10 speed shifters, why not buy the 10 speed cassette and chain and run 10 speed? All your other components will work with 10 speed....


Hey Dave, I just got the shifters (and they are gorgeous by the way... I also installed the 6600 brakes and they are great as well), and was thinking that perhaps I should just go with the 10 speed cassette and chain. However, I have some questions about that now too:
1. Would the 10 speed cassette work on the same rear hub, or would I have to change that too? Right now I'm using Real hubs with a 105 9 speed cassette. 
2. Would I have to change the crank and front derailleur to an Ultegra or some 10speed specific items up front? Or will the standard Ritchey 53-39 double and 105 front derilleur work?

Dave, thanks again for your help!

--greg--


----------



## Dave Hickey

Takashi said:


> Hey Dave, I just got the shifters (and they are gorgeous by the way... I also installed the 6600 brakes and they are great as well), and was thinking that perhaps I should just go with the 10 speed cassette and chain. However, I have some questions about that now too:
> 1. Would the 10 speed cassette work on the same rear hub, or would I have to change that too? Right now I'm using Real hubs with a 105 9 speed cassette.
> 2. Would I have to change the crank and front derailleur to an Ultegra or some 10speed specific items up front? Or will the standard Ritchey 53-39 double and 105 front derilleur work?
> 
> Dave, thanks again for your help!
> 
> --greg--


Chain and cassette is all you need. No need to change the rear hub or the front crank/derailleur. They will work just fine...


----------



## Takashi

Dave Hickey said:


> Chain and cassette is all you need. No need to change the rear hub or the front crank/derailleur. They will work just fine...


Great, I think I will do that... So, I know this depends on what type of rider you are, and personal preference, but what would be the most ideal cassettefor general riding with a front double 53-39? 12-25? 11-23?

Thanks again DAve!


----------

